# Gulp Minnows



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Anyone give them a shot for stream trout/steelhead? Thinking about getting some 1 inchers for steelhead drifting with jigs. Also, might come in hand on some smaller trout streams. 

Thinking about getting some 3 inchers for summer trout fishing, put them on a plain jig head and fishing them by bouncing bottom or twitching.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I havent used them for trout, but the 2.5" ones in Smelt color have been knock outs for big panfish thru the ice for me this winter.


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

I have bought a couple differnt ones, smelt and shiner I think. Been looking to try them for stream trout too. I have heard guys using them for steelies, but I guess they can have their day too. I plan on using them for smallies, walleyes, and trout...Scott


----------



## TG2002 (Apr 25, 2004)

has anyone used these for perch on lake mich. or does anyone have a way of preserving minnows in the summer. I've tried freezing then with little success, always turn soft.

thanks terry


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

TG2002 said:


> has anyone used these for perch on lake mich. or does anyone have a way of preserving minnows in the summer. I've tried freezing then with little success, always turn soft.
> 
> thanks terry


Coat minnows in any of the same Borax Cures used for salmon eggs, It works for me on dead chubs/smelt for pike fishing...











.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

TG2002 said:


> has anyone used these for perch on lake mich. or does anyone have a way of preserving minnows in the summer. I've tried freezing then with little success, always turn soft.
> 
> thanks terry


 Heavily coat the minnows in salt and refrigerate them for a day or two in the salt. Shake the excess off, and freeze. They will firm up and last for years! .


----------



## Borch (Mar 10, 2011)

I've had excellent luck with 3 & 4" gulp minnows for Lake Trout thru the ice was well as walleyes and panfish on the smaller sizes. I would think they'd work fine for just about anything that swims.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Got my answer in about 5 drifts a month or so ago...:evil:


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I love the inch long version and so do browns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

I've never tried them for trout personally but there were sure a bunch of them littering the side of the rifle river where I was fishing this weekend. Some one was using them and they were along the shore for a few hundred yards.


----------

